# Canoe Fishing OBX



## fishdv8 (Nov 7, 2003)

Heading down to OBX next weekend, was wondering if there are any productive spots on the sound side were I could launch a canoe.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

May want to post your question on the N.C. board. I have only played around at OI.

Robert


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Outer Banks is a big place... 

more specifically?


----------



## fishdv8 (Nov 7, 2003)

Will go anywhere if I think it's going to be productive. Going to be down there for 5 day. So I have a alot of open options. Trying to fiqure out if i should even bother with the canoe & just try surf fishing?


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

The thing about canoes is... it's like sitting in a sail. The wind is going to throw you all over the place. If that's not an issue, or you can get out of it somehow, Canadian Hole would be a good place to try, as would the New Inlet access.


----------



## fishdv8 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info darkness, I have the canoe rigged with a trolling motor & 2 anchors.


----------

